# E90 M3?



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Munich registered plates, same early E90 prototype disguising trick, and a rear bumper that is good for a dual muffler/huge centre muffler set up? Is it what I think it is? :eeps:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

:beerchug: here's to hoping so  

could be...


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Just as long as there is a completely different car under there. :beerchug:


----------

